# Duck blind ethics



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

This morning I was out with my usual duck hunting buddy and best friend on a pothole in the middle of a cut corn field. We were in Lay-Out blinds next to the water. My dog lays between blinds and almost never busts until the call is made to shoot. We were working a flock of mallards and a teal cupped next to us. My buddy broke open his blind and my dog started heading toward the water. My buddy, not paying attention to anything but this teal started shooting with my dog 10 feet in front of him and about a foot over his head... After a rigid @55 chewing, I packed my stuff and left. I feel bad but I was not okay with his lack of judgement and my dog's life flashed before my eyes. I don't know that I could hunt with him again after this. I have many friends that I refuse to bring to the duck blind, and this is the first real issue I've had with him but it was a pretty serious one in my eyes. Was/am I in the wrong??


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

It sounds to me like you are in the wrong. You need to teach your dog not to break on the shot. He should sit until you send him. Mine gets a stiff correction if he breaks on the shot. It doesn't seem fair to blame your buddy, he's just sitting up and shooting and then all of a sudden the dog runs underneath the birds, it's hard to make your mind stop in that situation. Your buddy probably didn't even see the dog before he decided to pull the trigger. It's not like the dog was standing there for a couple seconds and then he shot. Is he supposed to sit up, make sure your dog doesn't break, and then find the birds, aim, and shoot? The dog part is yours. I used a stakeout with about 12 inches of rope attached to it so mine learned to not break. Your dog will learn if you try.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

birdog105 said:


> This morning I was out with my usual duck hunting buddy and best friend on a pothole in the middle of a cut corn field. We were in Lay-Out blinds next to the water. My dog lays between blinds and *almost never busts until the call is made to shoot.* We were working a flock of mallards and a teal cupped next to us. My buddy broke open his blind and my dog started heading toward the water. My buddy, not paying attention to anything but this teal started shooting with my dog 10 feet in front of him and about a foot over his head... After a rigid @55 chewing, I packed my stuff and left. I feel bad but I was not okay with his lack of judgement and my dog's life flashed before my eyes. I don't know that I could hunt with him again after this. I have many friends that I refuse to bring to the duck blind, and this is the first real issue I've had with him but it was a pretty serious one in my eyes. Was/am I in the wrong??


You see alot of people that don't own dogs don't pay attention to dogs, you being a dog owner, you know what your dog is going to do and pay attention to it. Sorry your in the wrong, a breaking dog is a accident waiting to happen dog period, not the dogs fault, your fault. Sorry but I would not want to hunt with you either, untill you fix the dog..

Not sure if yo know it but you have an excellent retriever club right in your back yard. Central MN retriever Club located on the Golden spike RD. I hightly recomend you check it out It's a AKC FT/HT club and it's training grounds are excellent.. Along with a wealth of knowlage in retriever training.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have to disagree to a point. I have the same situation often of my GWPs breaking the point. Nobody fires over my dog twice. Ever. The agreement is this if you hunt with me: the dogs safety and comfort comes first. I don't give a chit is someone has to pass on a shot. The agreement is made before hand. Your hunting buddy didn't think of the dog. It is not just safety, it is what a shotgun sounds like at close range when the dog is in front of the muzzle blast. Have someone try it out on you to understand the effect.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to jump on you but I believe this one is your fault. The guy was shooting and your dog ran across his path. I have had this happen while using layout blinds.....it happens in a split second. This is different than guys who shoot too close to a dog that is on point or flushing a rooster. One is a judgement call by the hunter, one is a dog that is not where he should be.

With that being said there is a very simple fix.....bring a screw in dog yard leash stake. Have the dog tied to a tight leash.....just enough for him to lie down with his head up to see what is going on but not enough to have him run and get whip lashed. A $5 fix that will save you a dog and/or a friend.

By using the stake, it will make him a better retriever b.c he will see all the birds fall, instead of just one as he runs out there.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you're afraid of your dog breaking on blind doors opening, it's time to fully reinforce the sit command or use a tie out stake so you can control the dog.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

As a dog owner who has spent a LOT of time training, I can feel your pain.

HOWEVER...

Your dog shouldn't be busting, period. The dog doesn't move until it's told to. Yes, your friend needs to pay attention, but as a responsible dog owner, you need to do your part, too.

Again, not ragging on you and I totally see where you're coming from, but I also think your friend deserves an apology and maybe you guys should sit down and talk about the next hunt. Explain how your dog might break, and to pay extra attention before taking a shot.

There's always going to be another hunt. Friends (good ones, at least) are a little tougher to come by.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like some shared blame for this mishap. Dog should be trained not to break or staked out, and hunting partner should have been on notice that dog would sometimes break and low shots taken only with the certainty that the dog was nowhere near the target bird.

I would contact that hunting partner and see where his head is on the issue. If contrite and understanding, I would shake hands and try to mend the rift, accepting my responsibility for dog not fully trained. I know who my good friends and hunting partners are and don't want to lose them. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------

